# How a Beerbelly Starts - by Beerbellyfan (BBW, Friendship SWG )



## Observer (Jul 7, 2006)

_BBW, Friendship SWG _-- hanging out with guys is hazardous to a girl's waistline

*How A Beer Belly Starts 
By Beerbellyfan​*
I was in my second year of college, sharing in an apartment with a student called Richard. Richard and I were real students living the student life, what consisted of partying and drinking loads of beer. During the day we had to go to lectures, but that was a perfect time to sleep off the hangover. After the long lectures, we would both come home and fill our stomachs with loads of calorie rich foods like hamburgers and pizza, because we never had real time for breakfast and we were starving when we got home. 

Living like this is not very healthy, and we both gained around 20 pounds in our first year. If it wasn't for our love for racquetball we both would have gained a lot more. But to stay a bit in shape with all the drinking and the bad food we decided to go and play twice a week. But still we grew beer bellies in our first year. But, being guys, nobody really saw or said anything. 

Our growth wasn't the only problem, coming from all the partying. The money was a problem, too. As a student you don't have the money to drink all week and rent an apartment. That's why we needed an extra roommate, because we still had one room we used as laundry room. So we posted some notes that we were looking for a roommate. 

Next week I got a call from a girl called Anne. She was a freshman looking for a room to rent. So I told her about the room and how much rent she would have to pay. She said that it sounded fine and that she wanted to see the room. So I invited her to our apartment that afternoon. 

When the bell rang, I opened the door. There stood this good-looking girl, that smiled at me and said, I'm Anne. Like a guy does, I checked here out from top to toe. 

She had nice dark-blond hair that fell on her shoulders. A nice looking face with nice high cheekbones. She was wearing a tank top and jeans so I could she her body quite well. Her breasts were small but firm, and she had a flat stomach. Her jeans were not that tight, but I could see that she didn't have any fat on her legs and butt. I guess she was around 120 pounds. 

I showed her the room and introduced her to Richard. She loved the place and moved in the next week. At first it was a bit strange to have a woman in the place, but in couple of days we got back to our old regime. But to my amazement Anne was beginning to follow our regimen. When we were going to the bar for drinks she would join us. We didn't mind because she was a very nice girl to be around and she loved beer. 

After college, she was hungry, too, and ate with us. So she ate like us too. When we ordered pizza she would take one, too, and when we made pasta she would eat with us. I was thinking where does a nice slim girl like that leave all that beer and food? The first month I didn't notice any change in her body, but I knew that this life would catch up with her. 

It was getting winter so everybody started to wear more and thicker clothes. So I couldn't really see if Anne was putting on weight. But one night we were in a crowded bar, she was pushed against me and with my hand I thought I felt some softness on her abdomen. But I wasn't sure because I was pretty drunk at the time. 

Next week I woke up and walked to the toilet; when I passed Anne's room I saw that the door was open a bit. I couldn't help myself, so I looked through the narrow opening. I saw Anne in her underwear in front of the mirror. She was looking at her stomach; where use to be a flat abdomen now was a bit rounded, soft, start of a beer belly. She turned around so I had to walk on to the bathroom. But the image of Anne with a little beer belly stayed with me all day. 

So now I knew she was gaining. But I didn't notice any change in her drinking and eating habits. She still ate with us, and especially loved to go out and down as many beers as possible. 

Christmas was coming, and we all were making our arrangements to go to our parents for the holidays. This was the time Anne came to me, saying she had a problem. She told me she had gained weight over the months she was living with us. I asked how much she had gained; she told me that she didn't dare to step on the scales anymore. But she guessed that she'd gained around 15 pounds. So I told her that I didn't really noticed and that she still looked very good. Of course, I had noticed, and the extra pounds did make me totally, but I didn't tell her that. 

But there was an extra problem with the extra pounds; she had to go to her parents and she told me that the last time she saw them she had gotten a nice pair of jeans. She had to wear them to her parents, and she was afraid that the jeans wouldn't button up. I realized it was probably true and due to her now not so little beer belly. 

I told her that she had to try them on, and if she couldn't button them I would help her with the last ones. So I went with in her room; she got her jeans. She turned around and I saw that her butt still was in shape, It had grown a bit and looked rounder. But it still was a nice small but round ass. So the only part of her body that really changed dramatically was her belly. This had to be all the beer. When I saw her standing there with her round belly, I guessed that she was up 20 pounds now. 

She pulled up her jeans and started buttoning the first buttons. The first one was no problem; the next one was getting a bit harder; the third one was getting hard. I saw that she had to suck in her gut. After the third button closed she still had two buttons to go. She paused for a moment and let her belly out a bit. When she did this I saw a roll of fat forming between the still open buttons. She sucked her belly in again and tried the next one. She was pulling and tucking, but the two parts wouldn't come together. So I started to help. I could, after a lot of pulling, close the fourth one but now a roll of fat was between the last one. I told her to suck it in, but she already was doing that. So I told her to lay down on her bed; with one hand I pushed her new found roll of fat up and with the other one I closed the last button. She was in her far too tight jeans. I helped her up, and she said that it would stretch by wearing it. So she left for her parents that afternoon in those jeans. 

I left for my parents, too. I had the normal Christmas just eating a lot, having time with my family. My parents were nagging me about my growing beer belly, so I was happy when I got home. When I saw Anne I noticed that she wasn't wearing the problem jeans but looked like she had gained during the vacation. Her face was starting to get rounder, and her belly had grown a bit. 

She told me how she pushed a bowl of gravy over her jeans so she had an excuse to change into a larger pair. She had to do that because it was not possible to sit in those jeans. She did dare to stand on her parents' scale at the end of her stay there, and she had a shock. The needle stopped at 145 pounds. 

Anne said that she didn't really mind the extra pounds, but she didn't want to grow any further. She asked how it was possible that Richard and me stayed at a stable weight. I told her that I thought it was because of the racquetball. She said that she was going to do a sport too, not really to lose the weight but to stop growing. 

After starting field hockey she still grew a bit because she still loved the beers and her eating was pretty bad, too. But in a while she stopped gaining; she ended up at a nice curvy 150 pounds and I loved it.


----------



## brucejedi (Dec 10, 2006)

Loved this one, too.

brucejedi


----------



## Shivian84 (Oct 13, 2022)

Good story please continue


----------

